# Do you like this new business card??



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys, just created this business card, nothing is official so feel free to give me some of your opinions and changes you think i should make, thanks!! Also any other info i should provide.. or maybe a slogan??


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

It would be better if it wasn't invisible.........


----------



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

*** heres the card, thanks.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good enough to me!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

We have a plow king where im from to...... thats funny


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you take snow off site? That's what i as well as some others may interpret from "snow removal."


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1058079 said:


> Do you take snow off site? That's what i as well as some others may interpret from "snow removal."


i also agree with the snow removal part if you dont actually offer removal or relocation of snow. aside from that, card looks great. fairly simple, not too much stuff going on. gets a clear point across


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

a business card is not advertising.
it's contact information.

Where's your address?
where's the website?

lose the free estimates (doesn't belong), add those other pieces of contact
Oh, and who are you?
president?
sales guy?
cheif bottle washer?

what's your position?

Jeff Connell
President
123-456-7890
fax: 123-456-7890
mobile:123-456-7890
[email protected]
www.plowking.com

123 Main St
anytown BC, 12345

also, I agree with the other posters, it's real technical and most people don't know the difference, but snow plowing is not necessarily snow removal.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

everything looks good besides the meyer plow.


----------



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks A TON for the responses so far guys, each point made has been dearly noted, i never even considered the aspect of snow "removal" versus plowing!


----------



## OldColony (Aug 28, 2010)

Our insurance company made sure we didn't include "snow removal" in anything from contracts to advertising since we don't do that. Probably doesn't make a difference on a business card but it's something your insurance will care about if it's in your contract and you end up in a legal battle.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

LoneCowboy;1058195 said:


> a business card is not advertising.
> it's contact information.
> 
> Where's your address?
> ...


Listen to the cowboy^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

i have learned never to trust someone with a gmail account,


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think you necessarily need to put a title next to your name, and the free estimates has to go. Its implied , can you imagine having an estimate charge for anything. Good luck with it.


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

- my businesscard feel free to pick at it

simple card gives the customer enough info of what you do and ow to reach you in my opinion the truck is redundant i hope they know your not shoveling the parking lot


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

You could be really technical and state that you removed or relocated snow from the parking lot or driveway and placed it on the curb. The words removal or relocating doesn't have to mean completely from the clients property.


----------

